# Concentration and Memory



## claire45 (Jan 24, 2009)

My 12 year old son's IBS flare ups have gotten worse since going to middle school this year. His grades have fallen; he forgets things, like homework, which is not like him, and has trouble concentrating in some classes. Is there any link to IBS and concentration/memory? HELP!


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi,I'm tempted to reply "Sorry, I can't remember, what was the question?", but this woud be rude and not very helpful. I think that all IBS sufferers, regardless of age, have spells where he 'focus' isn't on their daily, routine tasks but on their IBS and its' possible effects. I think this is also very much the case if fatigue creeps in as well. I do not think it is a deliberate ploy but a natural reaction to a very debilitating life-style. It s hard for anyone in any area to keep in full focus. That is probably the basis for the phrase of 'something to take your mind off of it' - focus on the job in hand, and IBS may be mutually exclusive (either one or the other). So, if, as you say, your sons IBS has got worse, then his 'focus' is not on what it should be. Is this of any value? Perhaps I'm talking out of my ****, if so, I apologise.Baz


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I use a grape based supplement that does work in the brain, increases blood circulation, is used by numbers of people who have ADHD, and has stopped my IBS. That doesn't make a connection between the two conditions; but it suggests to me that these may have a linkage. Mark


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

claire45 said:


> My 12 year old son's IBS flare ups have gotten worse since going to middle school this year. His grades have fallen; he forgets things, like homework, which is not like him, and has trouble concentrating in some classes. Is there any link to IBS and concentration/memory? HELP!


I can only speak for myself but there is a direct link in my experience. When my IBS pain is bad, like today, I cannot concentrate on anything. I cannot muster up the clarity to even try to remember something, let alone remember something. It's like being drugged and peering through thick fog - you just don't know what the hell is going on. Like I say, this is just my experience and may be very atypical!Regarding helping your son's focus and concentration I'm afraid my only suggestion is to attack his IBS, which is the root cause.HTH,Pete


----------

